# Canning food



## crawdaddy31 (May 9, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm still a newbie to most of this but very interested and willing to learn. My question is. What kind of cans do I use to store food? Where can I buy them? Where can I buy a canning machine? And how do I do it? Any advice is very appreciated! Thanks guys.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Well first off you actually use jars. You can buy jars in several sizes and they can be either regular or wide mouth. Around here you can buy jars at any Walmart along with lids and bands (metal bands that hold lids on during canning). You will also need a pressure canner. Pressure canners come in various sizes and prices. A cheap one can also be purchased at Walmart. I would suggest you purchase a Ball canning book too. You can also get everything you need online a quick google search will give you dozens and dozens of ideas and places to shop. You can even buy a starter kit that has everything you need to start canning.

Oh and try searching the threads on here...you'll find lots of good stuff about anything and everything including canning.


----------



## crawdaddy31 (May 9, 2013)

Thank you that information was very helpful. I appreciate all of that.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Some people also put certain items up in #10 cans. The number ten cans can be purchased at an LDS cannery. The LDS Church also sells bulk food at their canneries. Items like rice, sugar, and wheat berries, etc do well in these cans. Some people also line a five gallon bucket with a mylar bag for their dried beans, rice, etc. The mylar protects the food, the bucket protects the bag.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Info on food preservation.
http://www.family-survival-planning.com/long-term-food-shelf-life.html
http://nchfp.uga.edu/
Caribou mention the LDS canneries for dry goods, you can go that route or with a vacuum machine, Mylar bags and oxygen absorbers you can bag everything in different portion sizes and for longer storage use 5 gallon buckets, well seal will protect your goods for a long time, also saves money by buying items on sale, what you eat, what you make like dry jerky, fruits,etc.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

If yall wan't tin cans, the machine be over $750 ta better then a grand fer a decent new one. Used ones can be had, but yall gotta have the right dies fer the different sized cans.

As fer the cans, most a them run bout $1.25 each plus lids. There a one time use item to.

They can be processed in a pressure canner.

Most a what we all call cannin here be done in them glass jars like the others have talked bout. Jars er reuseable so thata way in the end it be much cheaper. Just store yalls glass canned goods in a cool dark place.

Some good folk on this forum what can help yall with our version a cannin. Just read the cannin posts an feel free ta ask questions. It really ain't complicated, just some basic steps what yall gotta foller ta keep yer food safe.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

This thread contains a mountain of info on canning.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/whats-everybody-canning-today-9781/

Here are a few others.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/few-novice-canning-questions-18053/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/canning-jars-16731/

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/canning-tip-free-jars-15245/


----------



## farmers (Jul 28, 2012)

Craw daddy I suggest you get the ball canning book. It will explain each step in processing foods. Putting food in cans, would be your dry foods like rice oats, dried fruits and vegetables. There are many good canners who know what they are doing. And great recipes. Be sure and check food site.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

What OldCoot and Uncle Joe said.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Watch out -- it's addictive as many of us can attest to.


----------

